# New Cycle



## fabry (Feb 13, 2003)

Dear Peter,

I would like to ask you something and hope you can help me. I had my ICSI in Jan 03 and FET in Aug 03, both failed. Now I would like to start a fresh cycle very soon, ASAP. So I have talk to my consultant and he told me that the earlies he can do ICSI for me is on the 10/11/03 for egg collection. However, he said I should start my nasal spray on this month day 21st. I had my period on 28/8/03 and day 21 will be 18/9/03, so I think egg collection shoud be around mid October but since there is no vacancy/availability in clinic and my egg collection will have to be on 10/11 instead of mid October. So, this will mess up my period and ovalation date will be mess up too. 
I said I will have 2 period if nasal spray start so early and he told me that my Oct period will not come due to nesal spray, I am really confused. What do you think of this? Do you think that I should tell him that I want to start my treatment next month instead of this month as it doesn't make much difference......but just mess up my body system, very confused now 

Thanks for taking your time to answer my question.

Regards,

Fabry


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

fabry said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> I would like to ask you something and hope you can help me. I had my ICSI in Jan 03 and FET in Aug 03, both failed. Now I would like to start a fresh cycle very soon, ASAP. So I have talk to my consultant and he told me that the earlies he can do ICSI for me is on the 10/11/03 for egg collection. However, he said I should start my nasal spray on this month day 21st. I had my period on 28/8/03 and day 21 will be 18/9/03, so I think egg collection shoud be around mid October but since there is no vacancy/availability in clinic and my egg collection will have to be on 10/11 instead of mid October. So, this will mess up my period and ovalation date will be mess up too.
> I said I will have 2 period if nasal spray start so early and he told me that my Oct period will not come due to nesal spray, I am really confused. What do you think of this? Do you think that I should tell him that I want to start my treatment next month instead of this month as it doesn't make much difference......but just mess up my body system, very confused now
> ...


I would advise one ot two clear months with no treatment to let your body recover and then try again

Good luck!

Peter


----------

